# Buying dog food online



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I love Mrchewys.com and use them often. I've also used doggiefood.com and k9cuisine.com I've heard of several people who have used petflow.com and were very happy but I don't want to be put on an auto shipment schedule.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I use doggiefood.com and sometimes amazon.com. 

Dog Food and other pet products on sale at DoggieFood.com


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

There are some good deals online, like Dr. Tim's Pursuit 30/20 for $1.20lb on PetFlow, 44lb kennel bags.

Unreal value for a food of this caliber.

No shipping, no tax.


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

Skipper is on Orijen and we have ordered from doggiefood.com (free shipping) and lukesallnatural.com. I don't think they have free shipping, but it's a local store so I order it and pick it up. I've never had a problem with either.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

You can Google "(dog food name" online) and compare the costs from the different sites and factor in the shipping to find the best deal. I was using petcarerx.com until recently when they increased their price $10 for a 30 pound bag. I found the best price for the Wellness my boys are on at Amazon.com for this month's order. I will probaby look around to see if I can find any better deals. Amazon's cost still beats driving 20 miles to the nearest Petco and picking it up myself. If Wellness had a price increase though, it will soon be reflected on all sites.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I don't routinely order dog food online, but have found WAG to be first rate when I have. I usually arrived the next day if I ordered in the morning. Packaging was good and there was no shipping if buying a large bag.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

I have never bought on-line even though the prices tempt me. I am too concerned about getting old food. I talked with a couple suppliers and they said they did their best to keep their food turned over but could not guarantee a date. They did say I could return if unhappy but who wants that hassle? When I get Orijen 6Fish, I always get a bag that has 10-11 months left which means it was made just 1-2 months ago.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

artbuc said:


> I have never bought on-line even though the prices tempt me. I am too concerned about getting old food. I talked with a couple suppliers and they said they did their best to keep their food turned over but could not guarantee a date. They did say I could return if unhappy but who wants that hassle? When I get Orijen 6Fish, I always get a bag that has 10-11 months left which means it was made just 1-2 months ago.


You shouldn't be worried because the on-line companies actually keep lean inventories because none of them have much capital to tie up in inventory and none of them are profitable, so they make frequent small orders of food. They have better tools for inventory management than the stores. I don't think it is a viable business model so in few years everyone will be back to the stores.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

WasChampionFan said:


> You shouldn't be worried because the on-line companies actually keep lean inventories because none of them have much capital to tie up in inventory and none of them are profitable, so they make frequent small orders of food. They have better tools for inventory management than the stores. I don't think it is a viable business model so in few years everyone will be back to the stores.


Interesting because it seems (perception may NOT be reality) that there has been a proliferation of on-line pet food stores. I take your point though. How can they sell a bag of food for the same or less than a bricks/mortar store and then offer free shipping to boot? I always assumed the margin on pet food was huge, but maybe not.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

From my store owning friends the margin is actually low. Everything seems to be going to on-line lately as stores have so much overhead and are having a hard time competing with on-line prices in other areas so why not dog food. I just ordered my first bag of Grandma Lucy's from Pet Flow. Coupon and free shipping brought the price to almost 1/2 of THK price. We will see how they like it.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have used Mr Chewy's and Petflow. Both came very quickly and were cheaper than buying it local both times


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I buy my Wellness dog and cat food at mrcheweys. Free shipping, no taxes, and about 10 dollars cheaper a bag than Petco. Takes about two days for delivery, plus I was very impressed when I sent an e-mail on a Saturday afternoon questioning them about recalls, and I got an answer back in 5 to 10 minutes!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

My mother in law orders from Mr Chewy's. They were out of her usual 5 lb bag on auto delivery so they sent a 30 lb bag at the 5 lb price. Nice! 

I've ordered from Petfooddirect and K9cuisind before with good results. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm glad I read this thread. By ordering online I'm saving money, and that's a good thing in my book


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

My last order of EVO was from WAG.com. I ordered a 20 lb bag... got free shipping.... no sales tax and it showed up THE NEXT DAY!!!!!.


----------

